
Just for Developers - mtkdaly
Hi,<p>I have started a new side project called &#x27;Just For Developers&#x27; which will be a community for developers built on Laravel.<p>Register now to get on the beta list: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;justfordevelopers.com<p>Thanks for your support.<p>Mike
======
hanniabu
You should really post this under Show HN instead.

